# gallery of a french girl



## aurelyla12 (Feb 5, 2006)

a


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 5, 2006)

It appears to be a dead link.
"Server not found".

**Oh, I see the problem. Fixed.


----------



## Fate (Feb 5, 2006)

yey! a chance to practice my french  J'adore votre website, très gentil! Does that make sense lol?


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2006)

moi aussi j'aime beaucoup to site, j'espere voir plus de tes photos ici! 





			
				Fate said:
			
		

> yey! a chance to practice my french  J'adore votre website, très gentil! Does that make sense lol?


 gentil means kind 
...nice to see future francophones, way to go


----------



## aurelyla12 (Feb 6, 2006)

thank you!

i hope to make more photos soon and show them to you!


----------



## tranceplant (Feb 8, 2006)

j'adore tes photos. elles sont superbes, particulièrement celles en noir et blanc.  Je me souviens très bien d'avoir visité strasbourg et le petit coin que tu as photographié ''colmar'' je crois.  es-ce que c'est juste? 
continue ton bon travail.  
anyways,  tu as pris les plus beaux drapeaux au monde.  :-D

ah... avant de partir, je voulais savoir quel équipement tu utilisais?  camera digital/35mm, lentille etc... 

continue ton bon travail et bonne chance.

Antoine


----------



## tranceplant (Feb 13, 2006)

aurelyla12 said:
			
		

> merci beaucoup, c'est tres gentil! :thumbup:
> en effet il s'agit bien de colmar
> en ce qui concerne mon equipement: juste un petit canon a70 et c'est tout!  lol
> 
> aurelie




super, merci pour tes réponses 

bonne chance


----------

